

FBI investigating 11 attacks on San Francisco-area Internet lines - shill
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/06/30/california-internet-outage/29521335/

======
csense
I wonder what the motivation of these attacks is? 11 times over the course of
a year seems like it's something more than bored kids playing evil pranks.

~~~
x5n1
Probably some social justice crusader looking to affect the gentrification of
SF.

~~~
Toast_
I really wish that didn't sound so plausible...

------
MichaelCrawford
In 2010 I called 811 because two sets of unrelated nameservers disappeared at
the same time. Despite that 811 is provided so you can call before you dig,
not only could I not report a fiber cut, it was closed for the day.

I called 911. The dispatcher did not know what I was talking about. He did jot
know what a nameserver was, nor did he believe me that a cable cut could be a
serious emergency. I pointed out that it could have been a terrorist act, he
said I was crazy.

When i asked him to connect me tona network operation center he hung up on me.

This was smack in the middle of san jose.

